# Anyone else expecting Identical Twins after IVF/ICSI???



## idtwinstobe (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new as a member to FF but have read posts throughout my investigations and treatments. I now feel however I need to post as my situation appears to be quite rare.

After Investigations/ clomid/ IUI/ IVF and eventually ICSI, and being told I would never get pregnant naturally I finally got that BFP after my 2nd IVF/ICSI cycle. This cycle was a rollercoaster ride for me. Having to fly to and from the UK on the run up to my treatment, I spent nearlly 3 weeks in a cramped hotel room in London for the later stages, egg collection and egg transfer. Between egg transfer and egg collection I had a ba reaction to the antibiotics and ended up with severe sickness and diahorrea and was nearly hospitalised with severe dehydration. Luckily we had enough fertilised eggs to take us to a 5 day transfer so it gave me some much needed time to get better. On the day of transfer I saw some improvement. Despite them nearly cancelling the transfer they went ahead. We had two blasts but back in (grade 3 and 5) sadly the others did not develop enough to be frozen. I lost 1/4 stone (I was only 9 to start with) in those days. It took a while for me to feel normal and I had convinced myself that this would be another failed attempt.

2 days before the HPT I started spotting (an issue I had suffered with for years and was part of the reason they suspected I could not conceive) neadless to say I was more convinced it was a none starter. The HPT however revealed a faint positive. I went to GP 2 days later and it was confirmed. However due to spotting they stated I should go for an urgent scan (I live in Germany and they tend to be uber cautious). The scan (at 4 1/2 weeks) revealed that I had one sac. They took Bloods also. A week later (5 1/2 weeks) I went back and still one sac... it was bigger with a faint dot in it. The bloods came back with a high HCG reading. At 6 weeks I started getting sickness and nausea, it lasted all day and quickly became debilitating. At 7 weeks another scan revealed the cause... the emby had split there were two in the same sac both with strong heartbeats. I could not believe it. I thought the Dr was wrong and asked if it was the two embys but they had implanted close together (I was in denial that it could be identical twins). She stated that they were definately MCDA twins. 

OK this is the bad bit.... I came away in tears completely freaked out with the idea they were going to be identical. I had been prepared for non-identical twins but not identical. I must admit to being a bit freaked out by the idea of two children being the same too. On top of that I was told that there were a multitude of complications that go with identicals that share the same placenta and that I woulod be high risk throughout my pregnancy.

By 9 weeks my sickness had become so bad that I was diagnosed with Hyperemesis Gravidarum and ended up being hospitalised for 3 days, I had lost over half a stone. Despite my release just before Christmas I found it hard to cope going back to family in the UK during the festive period and trying to survive. On our return we had our NT scan at 13 weeks and all appears fine with the babies at the moment. However I am not. Over Christmas I found myself around loads of friends and families with young kids and babies and despite being envious of this in the past, I found I just wanted to get away from it all, I felt so sick and bad. I started asking myself what I had let myself in for. I am pinning after my old life... being very fit and active (I can't do any exercise at the moment, I have lost all energy and muscle tone and strength), going skiing, going on active holidays. To top it at the scan we were told the sex.... not what I was expecting!! At 15 weeks I thought the sickness would go... it has not, I have indigestion on top of that and I am growing so big so fast that I feel extremely uncomfortable on an evening. I dread every scan as I am so convinced they are going to tell me something is about to go wrong. It's as if I can't allow myself to come to terms with the pregnancy just incase. This is because I am so used to hearing negative news with regards to my fertility all the time.

I know after all this time and effort trying to conceive I should be grateful but I'm feeling quite overwhelmed and at times plain terrified. My DH is amazing and does help me put things into perspective but I was just wondering if anyone else has been through this or is going through this.

So sorry for going on and on and if you've managed to get to the end of this message without giving up, thanks for reading.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I just want to say what a lucky lady you are.. You may not think it now but take it from someone who's on tx no 5 with not even a sniff of a BFP your a Very special lucky couple and I pray to god with angel blessing both babies remain tucked in nice and warm and pop out with ease. 

You've done so well don't give up of the magic of having two beautiful babies inside you flower xxx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am expecting non ID twins, but I can relate to a lot of what you have said. After years of wishing and hoping to be pregnant and thinking that if it ever happened I would feel nothing but overjoyed, I found the reality quite different. Sometimes I felt so physically dreadful and overwhelmed by the situation that it was hard to enjoy it. On other days and for days at a time I had strong PMT type moods where I felt really down for no reason and in a mental fog that just wouldn't lift. If someone had told me this before that positive test I would never have believed them! 

I am now 34 weeks and have worried all the way through that every scan or appointment would bring bad news, I think all babies conceived through tx are so overly precious that we can't help but panic. You are certainly not alone in how you feel!

I have found a local twin group and it is surprising how many twin mums there are locally. I have been to the group even though my twins are not yet here and found it really helpful to speak to other people who have been through a twin pregnancy. Perhaps there is a group local to you? I have also been to the TAMBA ante natal day which was useful to learn about twin pregnancy and labour, is there an equivalent association you could join for some support? Your GP or midwife might be able to point you in the right direction. 

Please don't feel you are alone, or that you are the only one who has felt overwhelmed. I promise you it will get better, especially once those precious babies start moving around, you are likely to feel much more connected to them then. But bear in mind that a twin pregnancy is tough on your mind and body, don't be too hard on yourself.

Take care and best of luck with your pregnancy.

Xxxx


----------



## idtwinstobe (Jan 17, 2013)

*Fingers_crossed1982:* Thank you for your response. It was really relieving to hear someone else who is/has carried twins who has also felt that overwhelming, panicky feeling. I am usually (pre-pregnancy) a very rational person and when I put my rational head on I am very grateful... until the hormones take over . I do believe that you are right. It is the fear that something is going to go wrong that makes me unable to bond as much as I would like. Especially when you hear so much negative things about complications with ID twins. I read one book that said 70% of ID twin pregnancies had severe complications.... neadless to say I haven't bothered with that book since. So much for putting your mind at rest.

I am currently living in Germany and will have our babies here in June (my DH is Forces). We hope we will be able to move back to the UK in August, which will be stressful in itself but I think it is really important to build up a support network and join a twinsclub, as you have suggested. I have become a member of TAMBA online but it is not the same as meeting twin parents and hopefully speaking to them about the reality of life with twins. There is no support for twins pregnancies over here. Just the usual antinatal care. There are no other parents of twins here (it is a small base and small community).

I wish you much luck on the impending birth of your twins. I hope it goes as planned xx

*hbkmorris:* I do realise what a miracle this pregnancy is. As my DH said to me when we first found out they were ID's 'nature has taken over from science'. That is amazing! I will not give up on them...I'm probably overly protective, and I am sure when the hyperemesis wears off (if it ever does) and each week progresses, I will start feeling better.

I do hope your IVF cycle goes well this month, I admire your tenacity. Infact I read a quote as I was going for my last cycle that gave me much hope... "I do not think there is any other quality so essential to success of any kind as the quality of perseverance. It overcomes almost everything, even nature." john d rockefeller
Best wishes xx

If there is anyone else pregnant with ID twins after going through IVF/ICSI, please get in touch as it would be lovely to hear how you are feeling. I suppose I just never thought that this was remotely possible (for me at least as the odds are so high) that I feel quite shocked about it.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to FF, Idtwinstobe!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Sounds like you have been on quite a rollercoaster to get to where you are now. Huge congratulations on your pregnancy. A friend of mine here had one transferred and got identical twins, so you aren't the only one. Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Pregnancy ~  CLICK HERE 

In the parenting section there is a "Twins, Triplets or More!!" section - CLICK HERE. There is a thread called "Twins & More Bumps Chat " - CLICK HERE I am sure you will meet ladies there who have felt as overwhelmed with everything as you.

Here are a couple of general links to help you navigate the site.

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.         

Sue


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

As wraakgodin has pointed out, there is a twin bumps thread which is worth a look, there are lots of twin mums to be on there, at a variety of stages and situations. If you can't get to meet other twin mums it might be useful to chat to others at a similar stage.

I know there are lots more complications with ID twins but we also heard all sorts at the beginning about the increased risks, premature birth etc. It is enough to thoroughly terrify you and we have been surprised that things have gone relatively smoothly so far. I usually like to do my research and know all the details but sometimes ignorance is bliss! 

It is a real shame you are over there at this point, in a small community with little support. Are there any other pregnant ladies? Although it isn't the same as meeting twin mums they might understand some of the more general pregnancy stuff, particularly other first time mums to be. 

I read a book called double trouble that is useful but pretty light hearted, that might be worth a read if you can get hold of it.

Take care and please feel free to get in touch if you need someone to chat to!

Xxxxx


----------



## idtwinstobe (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for all the positive comments and information. It's much appreciated. I am feeling a lot more positive now (I'm just over 17 weeks). I think I am getting over the hyperemesis and have more energy. I recently became a member of TAMBA which I think will help. Also found a couple of twin parents over here which has helped.

fingers_crossed1982:  Noted you are about to be induced in two days time. I wish you well and hope it all goes okay for you. xxx


----------



## greengreengrass (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi there! I have a wonderful success story for you. I know the most precious, most darling, beautiful six year old girls who were monoamniotic identical twins born out of icsi. It's sooo rare!!!!! Completely unexpected. It was a stressful pregnancy for my friend. The biggest fear I believe was the umbilical cords getting wrapped around eachother's necks. At the age of viability she started going to the hospital daily for heartbeat checks and ultimately checked into the hospital for a c-section. The girls were early, like most twins, and stayed in the nicu for about a month. So, certainly it was a bumpy ride, but I promise you these girls are just perfect and lovely. They are bright and curious and have the cutest polite manners. These little twin ladies now have a sister who is 2 years old, born out of FET from the same batch of embryos. I know it seems like forever before your due date, but you only have to be brave one day at a time. I wish you nothing but the best.

Sincerely, greengreengrass
Austin, Texas



idtwinstobe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new as a member to FF but have read posts throughout my investigations and treatments. I now feel however I need to post as my situation appears to be quite rare.
> 
> ...


----------

